

Apple's Secret Recipe for Success: Tech Giant Is Like the CIA - rmah
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/apple-secret-recipe-success-tech-giant-cia-lashinsky-132746382.html

======
jinushaun
No, secrecy is not their recipe for success. There is no secret sauce. Great
products + great marketing = loyal fanbase = profits.

When every other tech company out there is run by MBAs chasing short term
profits and trying to appease shareholders, it's a race to the bottom with
ever crappier products and smaller margins. (See: HP, Dell, GM, Chrysler, old
Ford, etc) Dell used to be a company I could recommend by friends and family--
now I tell everyone to stay clear of those cheap junk boxes. Apple doesn't
play that game. When you're not trying to make $500 laptops, of course you're
going to see large profit margins.

It also doesn't hurt that Cook is a supply chain genius. Apple has a lock on
all the critical consumer electronics components.

~~~
hariis
Great products and Great marketing happen when there is no politicking and
infighting that sometimes corrupts big companies. And that, according to the
author, is achieved by secrecy.

